# Overland Expo



## Davis31052 (Sep 16, 2016)

Any fellow GON forum members going??

http://www.overlandexpo.com/east


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes, I'll be there.  Excellent venue and it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Davis31052 (Sep 20, 2016)

Good deal!  I'll be overnighting in NEGA Thursday night, then to the expo Fri-Sun.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh that looks awesome.


----------



## Davis31052 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tickets are still available.   Come along, we'll convoy up!


----------



## Davis31052 (Oct 7, 2016)

Old landrover


----------



## Davis31052 (Oct 9, 2016)

*VW van pop up trailer*

Pretty neat


----------



## Davis31052 (Oct 9, 2016)

*Anything can be an Overland camper!*

Even an old airplane


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Oct 11, 2016)

Weather wasn't the best but I had a great time.  Some awesome rigs there and great people.


----------

